# Solved: Windows Server 2003 C: drive running out of space



## Cody24 (Jun 29, 2011)

Trying to free up some space on the C: drive on Windows 2003 Server

C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Setup Bootstrap\LOG\Hotfix
^ That directory conatins a lot of log files.. is it safe to delete these?


C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SymcData
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VirusDefs
^ contains a lot of crap lots of .tmp files.. Anything I can clear out there?


----------



## dant22185 (Oct 5, 2009)

Log files are simply that. Just a way of tracking activity. If you are concerned with them I suggest backing them off that drive. Also might want to check the temp folder. Start > Run > %temp%. Everything in here can be deleted. It might however give you an error message with deleting some items. That means these are running services. I have seen some machines with over a few GB worth of Temp files in this directory. It can also free up some performance.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Log files can be deleted as long as they are not in use and you are not using them for recovery purposes. SQL should be set up to only keep a certain amount of log files anyway. It is also a good idea to have your databases off of the system drive and on another drive altogether.


----------



## Cody24 (Jun 29, 2011)

thank you


----------

